# Flipper fin on my stingray all chewed up!!!! any ideas?



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i noticed she was laying on the bottom more than usual, a day passed and i saw her up on the glass and her back fin "underbelly fin" is all chewed up at the end.

-water parameters and good except an ammonia spike from changing my sump. (being treated with prime and cycle)
- i do have 3 1400 koralife power heads but they have never cut her before
- 2 silver dollars and 1 common pleco


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

ammonia burn, in combination of common pleco, and even the picking of the silver dollars.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

can ammonia burn get that harsh? i did a water change and added salt is there anything else i can do?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

its the ammonia burn that dammaged the ray, then the other fish picked at the dammaged flesh. 

Just make sure your ammonia is at 0, I would get that common pleco outta there asap.... Not worth risking a ray..


----------

